# fisrt gun, first time at range



## Aaron (Jun 3, 2009)

This is the first 80 rounds from my first handgun I have ever owned. I love this gun, SA XDm40. Shots were from 15yds (except for the double taps-to head shots, which would have been 18 of the rounds, these were from 10yds) I was very pleased...

1st - body hits
2nd - shots to the head after a quick double tap to the body
3rd - and the culprit, haha, love this gun!


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Nice shooting! :smt023


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

If I ever get another striker fired weapon it will be one of those.


----------



## Aaron (Jun 3, 2009)

DevilsJohnson said:


> If I ever get another striker fired weapon it will be one of those.


IF you ever get another one, hahaha.... WHEN you get another one :smt023


----------



## nolexforever (Apr 3, 2009)

very good shooting there!


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

15 yards? Why are there powder burns on the target? :smt033


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Todd said:


> 15 yards? Why are there powder burns on the target? :smt033


:anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Wow! Perfect double and triple taps on your first pistol outing, and at 10 yards, too. What a natural talent you are.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Good Shooting..I have an XDM in 9mm and it is my ONLY STRIKER gun..I like shooting it from time to time (i.e. if i can get the ammo :smt089)


----------



## Aaron (Jun 3, 2009)

Todd said:


> 15 yards? Why are there powder burns on the target? :smt033


Ha ha, very funny guys :buttkick: J/K

This wasn't my first time at a range. I have shot a buddys gun a couple times at a different range back in IL a few years ago. This was just my first gun, and the first time at the range with that particular gun :mrgreen:

I think I am allright (standing still), but I really want to try my hand at that USPSA or IDPA. There is a range nearby that does both...


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Aaron said:


> I think I am allright (standing still), but I really want to try my hand at that USPSA or IDPA. There is a range nearby that does both...


Can't speak about USPSA, but, IDPA is a blast (no pun intended). I started IDPA at a local range last October and can't get myself to miss a week. It's sure a lot more dynamic than just stand, point, shoot. I'm sure you'll enjoy either one.:anim_lol:


----------

